# Freeriden in/um Weiden??



## ToyDoll (4. April 2011)

Such Leute mit denen man in der Umgebung Weiden mal ne Tour machen könnte bzw jemanden der mir sagt wo man hier ein paar schöne Trails findet.
Kenn mich hier nicht wirklich aus, wohn erst seit Oktober hier..


Gruß David


----------



## Klabauterman (5. April 2011)

servus...wennst innerhalb von 1h zeit hast,fahr ich mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (7. April 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> servus...wennst innerhalb von 1h zeit hast,fahr ich mit dir



Hi Klabautermensch

bist wieder da?!
Samstag Zeit? Franzam und i wollen den wilden Steinwald unsicher machen!

ToyDoll kann gerne auch mitkommen


----------



## TRANSITION (11. April 2011)

servus in ebenfalls auf der suche nach trails rund um weiden. wohn auch erst seit kurzem hier. wär super wenn mich mal jemand mitnehmen könnte. 
bin allerdings, gerade jetzt nach dem winter, nur begrenzt uphill tauglich


----------



## Code (26. April 2011)

hallo,

ich bin diese woche in weiden und wollte mal wieder die dh/freeride strecken am vierlingsturm fahren. falls jemand zeit und lust hat mitzufahren, einfach melden. 

code


----------



## ToyDoll (26. April 2011)

bist du öfters am Fischerberg?
Wär auf jeden Fall mal dabei, hab nur die Woche leider mein Radl net mit in WEN..

Gruß David


----------



## Code (30. April 2011)

Hallo Toydoll,

ja bin öfter am Fischerberg unterwegs. V.a. am Wochenende. Nächstes WE werd ich wahrscheinlich wieder am Vierlingsturm fahren. Wennst mitfahren willst einfach melden. Bin mit einem Downhillbike unterwegs. Bergauffahren oder touren kann ich daher nicht. Nur als Info.  

Cu

Code


----------



## el.locko (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn mal was geht wär ich auch dabei. Aber auf mein Bike trifft das selbe zu... ...nur bedingt uphill geeignet.


----------



## ToyDoll (2. Mai 2011)

Code schrieb:


> Hallo Toydoll,
> 
> ja bin öfter am Fischerberg unterwegs. V.a. am Wochenende. Nächstes WE werd ich wahrscheinlich wieder am Vierlingsturm fahren. Wennst mitfahren willst einfach melden. Bin mit einem Downhillbike unterwegs. Bergauffahren oder touren kann ich daher nicht. Nur als Info.
> 
> ...



Bin leider nur unter der Woche in Weiden und habs Radl die Woche net mit dabei. 
Ab nexter Woch erst wieder, wann da mal ne Runde unter der Woche zamgeht bin ich gern mit am Start 

Gruß David


----------



## TRANSITION (3. Mai 2011)

falls am we was gehen sollte würde ich mich gern anschließen


----------



## TRANSITION (7. Mai 2011)

ist morgen jemand am fischerberg unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

